# Jamoka! what a stud!



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

these are jamoka's 8 month old picuters! I hope these work:


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

What a handsome little guy ! :love7:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

:shock: :shock: :shock: wow he's stunning !!! is that a professional photo ? it's really original 

kisses nat


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

yea they are i went to petsmart and got them done! my baby so cute 
sorry i tend to say that alot! :lol:


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww what a cutie and great photo


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

He is adorable - my 2 wouldnt lay down for a pic like that lol :lol:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

believe me it was a fight! i was there about an hour try'n to get them pics


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

He is so cute !


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

wow i really want pics like that too  

kisses nat


----------



## star (Apr 18, 2005)

wow they are great pix..your baby is soo cute..love the 1st pix i would have that made into pop art on canvas  love it
star x


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Wat beautiful pix , he is gorgeous . Id love to have sum photos like that done 

:wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

oh he is a handsome fella that is for sure! i want pics like that done of chiwi too since my pics aren't the greatest.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

omg hes gorgeous! brindles are so pretty. i lvoe the pic i was thinking of going to get them done there too but i think it would be hard especially with two haha aweosme pic!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

He is definately a looker. Wow! I love his coat.

Leslie


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

AHH he has the colouring of my Rasta


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

KJ ,KJ,KJ! I THINKI'M GOING TO COME AND STEAL YOUR BRINDLE!!!! :love4: 
HE'S A LOOKER :notworthy:


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

What a cutie! Great now Hershey wants to go to PetsMart to be a pro model like your beautiful baby.
(notice how I put that from her and not me  )


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Fantastic Picture!!! I love the Brindles! My long-haired Brindle Teddy gets attention every where we go!!! Jamoka is gorgeous!!  


sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

What a handsome boy he is! And so well behaved to sit there like a pro. Lily would have her tail tucked under her with a pained look on her face. :lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Great photo & what a wonderful looking lad


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Jamoka said:


> KJ ,KJ,KJ! I THINKI'M GOING TO COME AND STEAL YOUR BRINDLE!!!! :love4:
> HE'S A LOOKER :notworthy:


 :shock: GOOD LUCK!!! :lol: :lol: You havent see my long coat brindle from Echo huh? 

This is Harley


----------



## betsykantro (Jun 29, 2005)

Beautiful dogs! I love the brindle markings. Very flashy.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i don't know i think i'm addicted to brindles! to me they are the cutes!
he's a fatty! but the cuties on your site

i have a qestion, what are the odds of getting a brindle? b/c people
always tell me they never saw a brindle chi before. and i'm in that group.
untill i jot jamoka i never saw a brindle chi.


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Wow, Jamoka is so handsome!!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Jamoka said:


> i don't know i think i'm addicted to brindles! to me they are the cutes!
> he's a fatty! but the cuties on your site
> 
> i have a qestion, what are the odds of getting a brindle? b/c people
> ...



They are on the uncommon side. If you breed a brindle then you will get a brindle, doesnt matter if the other one has it, as long as the one you are breeding or breeding to has it there ill be a brindle. :wink:


----------

